# Topics > Related topics > Artificial invention >  Word2vec

## Airicist

Word2vec on Wikipedia

Tomas Mikolov

----------


## Airicist

"Unsupervised word embeddings capture latent knowledge from materials science literature"

by Vahe Tshitoyan, John Dagdelen, Leigh Weston, Alexander Dunn, Ziqin Rong, Olga Kononova, Kristin A. Persson, Gerbrand Ceder & Anubhav Jain
July 3, 2019

----------


## Airicist

"With Little Training, Machine-Learning Algorithms Can Uncover Hidden Scientific Knowledge"
Berkeley Lab study finds that text mining of scientific literature can lead to new discoveries

by Julie Chao
July 3, 2019

----------

